# How to make a USB boot disc



## hat (Feb 22, 2008)

This part of the video card BIOS flashing guide came in extremely helpful to me. Now I have a bootable USB drive (with DOS on it, mostly for flashing BIOSes), but it's still 4GB, other ways left me with a crappy full 1.44mb drive :/

http://www.techpowerup.com/articles//overclocking/vidcard/34/5

Just wanted to point it out.


----------

